# Some VSL soundsets out now...



## JohnnyMarks (Apr 17, 2008)

...for Solo Strings, Special Edition. and Special Edition Plus. They'll show up in the "Needful Things" tab of your VSL account if you have any of these products registered. These are for Sibelius 5.1.


----------

